# has these activities been done in fursuits?



## justinrpg (Jul 22, 2011)

If I can ever get my hands on a fursuit and hook up with others in fursuits, there is two activities I want to do with people in fursuits, I am wondering if either of these activities has been done with people in fursuits before... even if they have, won't change the fact I still want to do these activities in a fursuit...

the first is "furry bowling" I would like to go to a bowling alley in a fursuit and bowl a few games in a fursuit with other people in fursuits...

the second is "furry poker" I would like to have a poker night with all people in fursuits, and play texas hold-em against 6 other people in fursuits


has either of these activities been done in fursuits before?


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Jul 22, 2011)

Bowling, yes.

Cards, don't know. But if so, I'm sure you'd be better off with giant poker cards


----------



## Ixtu (Jul 22, 2011)

Sounds like it'd be more fun to watch than to do!


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jul 22, 2011)

I've seen lots of pictures on fA of people bowling in fursuits. It seems like lots of people do it.

As far as card playing goes, I don't really know, but I do agree with Incidium that larger cards is a better idea.


----------



## Wolfheart1125 (Jul 22, 2011)

From what I can tell about fursuits (i unfortunately don't have one) is that they have a very limited field of vision so it may be very hard to see the cards and still pay attention to everything else thats going on with the rest of the game... But I have seen plenty of pics of people bowling in suits


----------



## Fay V (Jul 22, 2011)

I've bowled and played cards in suit. 
cards is more difficult, you pretty much play on luck rather than seeing if people are bluffing and such.


----------



## Azure (Jul 22, 2011)

I wanna go to a bank in a fursuit and hold up other people in fursuits for their fur money so I can buy more fursuits for my fursuit...


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 22, 2011)

Furry bowling? http://youtu.be/xLvoNVZhopc

Does that answer your question? Last time I went bowling I was in fursuit bowling :3

As for poker, I don't know about that one. Little plastic/paper cards and fursuit paws don't mix well.


----------



## ArticSkyWolf (Jul 28, 2011)

for poker, dont go to a casino, they wouldnt let you in.


----------



## Sar (Jul 30, 2011)

Furry poker would be so much harder. You could not read the other players, so you can't bluff.However, if your the only one in a fursuit...


----------



## Rhasp (Jul 31, 2011)

Furry bowling has been done and its a thing I would like to do with my friends, sounds like a fun activity.

As for poker I dont really know. It sounds like a fun thing for a convention but given the size off youre paws Id say its really hard to do if you dont have oversized cards and poker marks. At least if were talking a full fursuit. And as some one said it would be so much harder to read other players since you dont really see much off theyre emotions and such.

But for fun, sure, why not?


----------



## Sar (Aug 2, 2011)

I cant think of anything that has not been done in a fursuit that is not a bad idea.



Iudicium_86 said:


> giant poker cards


Im gonna find them.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 2, 2011)

The Tallahassee Furs has a monthly (that I know of) bowling session. Can't say I've been able to go do to my schedule but I've heard it's fun.


----------



## Fay V (Aug 2, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> I cant think of anything that has not been done in a fursuit that is not a bad idea.
> 
> 
> Im gonna find them.



hmm. horseback riding wouldn't inherently be an awful idea...
Planking.


----------



## Sar (Aug 11, 2011)

Fay V said:


> hmm. horseback riding wouldn't inherently be an awful idea...



Depends if the fursuit scares the horse.



> Planking.



Has been done. (I dont get it.)


----------



## Fay V (Aug 11, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> Depends if the fursuit scares the horse.
> 
> Has been done. (I dont get it.)



yeah exactly, it depends on the horse and the suit. it would also require the time and patience to slowly get the horse used to the suit. So it can be done, obviously. 
However some suiters make everything a bad idea simply because they want to just "jump in"


----------



## Sar (Aug 11, 2011)

Fay V said:


> However some suiters make everything a bad idea simply because they want to just "jump in"


Paintball could be a bad idea.


----------



## Fay V (Aug 11, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> Paintball could be a bad idea.


Well I'd do it in a trash suit. Shitting fur glued together, that's the only thing I'd dare get paint on.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Aug 11, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> Paintball could be a bad idea.



You're kidding right? It would be so cool!



> Well I'd do it in a trash suit



And probably cut the eyes away, for better visuals


----------



## Sar (Aug 11, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Well I'd do it in a trash suit. Shitting fur glued together, that's the only thing I'd dare get paint on.



That was my main concern. I don't think it washes out.
Lazertag would be an alternitive.


----------



## Blau~DraufgÃ¤nger (Aug 11, 2011)

i rode a rollercoaster in a fursuit.... bad idea.... my head fell off....   they warned me about that too,but i didn't listen...hnng....


----------



## Sar (Aug 11, 2011)

Blau~DraufgÃ¤nger said:


> i rode a rollercoaster in a fursuit.... bad idea.... my head fell off....   they warned me about that too,but i didn't listen...hnng....


Did you get the head back? Genuinely curious.


----------



## Jesie (Aug 12, 2011)

Generally the park is willing to retrieve lost objects, but only after the park closes. I had to have a pair of glasses mailed to me after losing them on the twin racers a few years ago. What was left of them.

Glasses are light, and mostly sturdy. Yet they fell apart on impact. I can't imagine a suit head would have held up better.


----------



## Sar (Aug 12, 2011)

Jesie said:


> Generally the park is willing to retrieve lost objects, but only after the park closes. I had to have a pair of glasses mailed to me after losing them on the twin racers a few years ago. What was left of them.
> 
> Glasses are light, and mostly sturdy. Yet they fell apart on impact. I can't imagine a suit head would have held up better.



At least it would be easier to find.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm not sure if anyone has tried water-skiing in suit.

I would think the suit should be mostly neoprene for that . . . :shock:

Kel


----------



## DarrylWolf (Aug 18, 2011)

Yes. There are pictures of it.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dogs_Playing_Poker


----------



## Bade (Aug 19, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5697045/ Yes to cards and bowling


----------



## Sar (Aug 19, 2011)

DarrylWolf said:


> Yes. There are pictures of it.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dogs_Playing_Poker


Does not count. They are not in fursuits.


----------



## ryanleblanc (Aug 23, 2011)

If you ever manage to have the poker game, be sure to get someone to paint it, for satirical purposes of course.


----------



## Sar (Aug 26, 2011)

ryanleblanc said:


> If you ever manage to have the poker game, be sure to get someone to paint it, for satirical purposes of course.


Done.


----------



## vloggah (Aug 29, 2011)

Bahaha, the poker game gives me a really good idea for some neat photography. Might have to try that when more people get around to getting a suit where I live.

As for bowling, I did it last night. Granted, if you're wearing the paws, good luck trying to get that ball down the lane in any style at all. You always end up "granny style"-ing it. C:


----------



## Radiohead (Aug 29, 2011)

You can play poker in fursuit, you just need these: http://www.kardwell.com/jumbo-cards-cat-page.htm


----------



## Littlerock (Aug 31, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Well I'd do it in a trash suit. Shitting fur glued together, that's the only thing I'd dare get paint on.


I'd think that using a mostly white suit would have a pretty sweet outcome, if you liked sparkledogs. Rainbow splotches EVERYWHERE. :v


----------



## Sar (Aug 31, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> I'd think that using a mostly white suit  would have a pretty sweet outcome, if you liked sparkledogs. Rainbow  splotches EVERYWHERE. :v



I dislike the sparkledog idea.



Radiohead said:


> You can play poker in fursuit, you just need these: http://www.kardwell.com/jumbo-cards-cat-page.htm


WANT!


----------



## SacrificerPS3 (Sep 7, 2011)

Bowling happens all the time in fursuits!  I know of a very common meet in Delaware.


----------

